# idle and dying problem advice!!!



## rsk10345 (Oct 1, 2009)

okay. so i have a 96 altima gxe with about 110000 miles on it. i have a really really rough idle bouncing from 1000 to around 300 until it gets lower and lower. i plugged into a obd2 sensor and all that came up was a misfire in cylinder 4. so i began. first sparkplugs. nothing. then wires. nothing. then injectors. nothing. then i noticed a wet look near the fuel filter so i was wondering what could be leaking from there so i tried fuel filter. nothing and still leaking. i replaced my valve cover gasket a little bit ago so not that. so i sprayed some carb cleaner around the intake manifold. the idle smoothed out and car was running fine. so i think it is a intake manifold gasket leak. so tommorrow i plan on doing that. wanted to see if anyone thinks it would be a waste of time or a good idea. cause its gonna take a while and i would be pretty mad if i did it all for nothing.


----------

